# Caliper Color?



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok, this is trivial, but I was just curious what people thought. I've decided to paint my brake calipers. My first thought was red...it just seemed natural. Then I thought perhaps they should match the body color. I have a 2002 Black GTI with 17" stock rims. I have no exterior mods, other than a chrome exhaust tip.


----------



## MoTown-VW (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: Caliper Color? (DrDomm)*

Black or silver if you're painting OE calipers. It looks nice without looking gaudy.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Caliper Color? (MoTown-VW)*

Nobody likes yellow, huh? Thanks to those who have posted, but why would more than 40 people view this and less than 10 vote? Unless people are coming back 3 more times







I'm leaning toward red.


----------



## nimbusgti (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Caliper Color? (DrDomm)*

i would either run w/ black or red if i where you
red on a black car would look pretty cool
my car is nimbus grey so i just went black
its all about personal preference
i think yellow is kind of "ricey" but if you car is yellow then i guess its alright
Just my $.02


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Caliper Color? (DrDomm)*

i you want yellow, i have some Legend 5 caliper paint for sale


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Caliper Color? (nimbusgti)*

Thanks for the input. I have a couple of thoughts here. First, I'm painting them so that they look "cool". Whatever...just my opinion. I think black is cool, but I'm afraid it wouldn't be noticable. I don't want to do the work for nothing. Yellow seems to be a natural compliment to black, but it might be a bit too racy, in a car that's not exactly exotic. Red, though, is noticable, but tasteful. I also think that the red brakelights sort of welcome the redness of the brakes. Thanks again.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Caliper Color? (DrDomm)*

Red over our new stage I


















[Modified by ECS Tuning-Tom, 7:44 PM 3-29-2003]


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Caliper Color? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Red of course...


























[Modified by M Diddy, 7:51 PM 3-29-2003]


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Caliper Color? (M Diddy)*

I painted mine red (on a dark blue jetta). I still like it, but if I need to re-paint I may go with silver


----------



## rney (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Caliper Color? (M Diddy)*



> Red of course...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Caliper Color? (rney)*

does this count as yellow?


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Caliper Color? (Mrveedubuk)*

red


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Caliper Color? (DrDomm)*

black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-DasLightTheWay (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Caliper Color? (DrDomm)*

On most dark coloured cars I find when you paint the calipers a bright colour you tend to break up the smooth clean lines but if flash appeal is what you are after then go with the red. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Only prob is it attracts all the wrong people (criminals and popos). http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Veegubble U (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Caliper Color? (VR6-DasLightTheWay)*

I vote red. As soon as it warms up around here I'm painting mine.


----------



## DLansing (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Caliper Color? (Veegubble U)*

Silver, black or a light gold. I think red looks like a bag of ass most of the time unless you have some 911 brakes or something. If you are hellbent on red, I really think that it makes a big difference when you keep the red calipers cleaned off and touched up when the paint gets nasty. Dirty nasty red calipers are pretty gross.


----------



## jettaray76 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Caliper Color? (DLansing)*

where can you find some good quality caliper paint?? and what is better the spray on or the brush on??


----------



## RubberDubbie (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Caliper Color? (DrDomm)*

Red...


----------



## Janitor007 (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Caliper Color? (MoTown-VW)*

everyone has it but i say red.... if not black that looks good without drawing attention http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







thoose too will go with any car color


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 4, 2000)

*Re: Caliper Color? (DrDomm)*

Red...








real reds...


----------

